# Problem in openoffice.org-3 on freebsd 9.0-release



## kentsiu (Aug 23, 2012)

Desr Sirs,

Information show below is my environment:


```
FreeBSD freebsd.dipper.com.hk 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     [email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I try to make openoffice.org-3 as following:


```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
make -DBATCH LOCALIZED_LANG=alllangs
```

and I get the following error message:


```
{
.
.
.
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/animation

slideshow deliver

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/util

drawinglayer deliver

2 module(s): 
	connectivity
	sdext
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/connectivity/source/parse
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/sdext/source/presenter

Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command:

	build --from connectivity sdext

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
}


Message from connectivity log is:
{
Compiling: connectivity/source/parse/wrap_sqlbison.cxx
c++  -fmessage-length=0 -c -Os -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_LAYOUT=0 -DENABLE_LAYOUT_EXPERIMENTAL=0   -fvisibility=hidden -I. -I../../unxfbsdi.pro/misc -I../../unxfbsdi.pro/inc/sql -I../inc -I../../inc/pch -I../../inc -I../../unx/inc -I../../unxfbsdi.pro/inc -I. -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/inc/stl -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/inc/external -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/inc -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solenv/unxfbsdi/inc -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solenv/inc -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/res -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/inc/stl -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solenv/inc/Xp31 -I/usr/local/openjdk6/include -I/usr/local/openjdk6/include/freebsd -I/usr/local/openjdk6/include/bsd -I/usr/local/openjdk6/include/linux -I/usr/local/openjdk6/include/native_threads/include -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/solver/330/unxfbsdi.pro/inc/offuh -I. -I../../res -I. -pipe -mtune=pentiumpro -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -g1 -Wall -Wextra -Wendif-labels -Wshadow -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy     -Wno-non-virtual-dtor   -fpic -DFREEBSD -DUNX -DVCL -DGCC -DC341 -DINTEL  -D_PTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DNEW_SOLAR -D_USE_NAMESPACE=1 -DSTLPORT_VERSION=400 -DHAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY_FEATURE -DX86 -D__DMAKE -DUNIX -DCPPU_ENV=gcc3 -DGXX_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include/c++/4.2 -DSUPD=330 -DPRODUCT -DNDEBUG -DOSL_DEBUG_LEVEL=0 -DOPTIMIZE -DCUI -DSOLAR_JAVA   -DOOO_DLLIMPLEMENTATION_DBTOOLS -DSHAREDLIB -D_DLL_   -fexceptions -fno-enforce-eh-specs -DEXCEPTIONS_ON  -o ../../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/wrap_sqlbison.o /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/connectivity/source/parse/wrap_sqlbison.cxx 
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/connectivity/source/parse/wrap_sqlbison.cxx:31:
../../unxfbsdi.pro/misc/sqlbison.cxx: In function 'int SQLyyparse()':
../../unxfbsdi.pro/misc/sqlbison.cxx:7825: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'sal_Char*'
../../unxfbsdi.pro/misc/sqlbison.cxx:7825: error:   initializing argument 1 of 'void connectivity:: OSQLParser:: error(sal_Char*)'
dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/wrap_sqlbison.obj'
}

Message from sdext log is:
{
dmake:  ../../unxfbsdi.pro/misc/PresenterScreen.dpz:  line 1107:  Error: -- Input line too long, increase MAXLINELENGTH
}
```

Would you please advice any solution for me?

Best Regards,

Kent L. H. SIU


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 23, 2012)

what do you have in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## kentsiu (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my /etc/make.conf


```
# added by use.perl 2012-08-20 19:16:43
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 23, 2012)

Try using a pre-compiled package instead of the ports system. Make sure you have the PACKAGESITE variable in the shell environment set correctly.
`# pkg_add -rvK openoffice`
(r: remote fetch, v: verbose, K:keep downloaded files)

Another choice is to use editors/libroffice (a branch from openoffice) which is preferred nowdays (I think).


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

kentsiu, please use formatting tags to make your posts easier to read.  In particular, put the build logs and /etc/make.conf contents inside 
	
	



```
tags.  Thanks.
```


----------



## kentsiu (Aug 24, 2012)

Dear Beeblebrox,

First of all, thanks for your help!

Your advice is good for install the normal (English) version of openoffice.

In my situation, I want to install a multi-language (Traditional Chinese, Simplified Chinese and English) supported openoffice, so I think the only solution is build it myself.

According to the error messages reported by the compiler, I think the problem is either in the compiler or in the source code.

Therefore, I want to focus on these areas to solve the problem.

Would you have any advice in these areas?

Finally, thanks again for your help!

Best Regards,

Kent L. H. SIU


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

There's a new version of the editors/libreoffice today.  This port is very large, and sometimes fails to build.  But it is a more polished program than openoffice.  It's building here--I'll report back after it finishes.

Update: LibreOffice build completed (takes a while, even on a fast system), it installs and runs okay so far.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 24, 2012)

libreoffice also has full language support like you want.

If you really want to battle onward with your problem. this compile error:

```
2 module(s): 
	connectivity
	sdext
need(s) to be rebuilt
```
You would cd to the folder where each module is being built, turn on debug options and try to build each individual module from its own base folder. To get it done though, you would need to know what you are doing. Final option is to join the FreeBSD mailing list dedicated to openoffice.


----------



## OH (Aug 24, 2012)

kentsiu said:
			
		

> I try to make openoffice.org-3 as following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The port editors/openoffice.org-3 has been dead since may 9th. Make sure your portstree is up to date and try again with editors/openoffice-3.

Also I agree with the other posters that editors/libreoffice and the appropriate language port may be a better bet at this point.


----------



## kentsiu (Aug 26, 2012)

Dear All,

Thank you very much for advice me to use LibreOffice.

I try to install /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-i18n, the process is very smooth and the product is successfully installed finally.

I try to test the product; the look and feel and the functions are not bad. Now I can use a Multi-Language User Interface supported office system.

Compare with openoffice.org-3, the porting for freebsd is too bad.

Best Regards,

Kent L. H. SIU


----------

